# so....



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The rotation looks like this

Jonas
Bargnani
James Johnson
DeRozan
Steve Nash

Ross
Calderon
Kleiza
Amir
Ed Davis

Acy
Bayless
Forbes

When Calderon gets moved Bayless would be our backup point.

Your 2013 Raptors


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Highly doubt Nash comes. Can this Ross dude play the 3?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

PG Nash Bayless
SG Demar Bayless
SF Ross J,Jhonson Klieza
PF Bargnani Davis Klieza
C Amir Val Gray/Mags


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Highly doubt Nash comes. Can this Ross dude play the 3?


yeah ross can play the 3(as can derozan). i'd expect them to be the starters at those two spots.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> yeah ross can play the 3(as can derozan). i'd expect them to be the starters at those two spots.


Good. Not bad then. If this Ross kid turns out to be a quality scorer, him and Deron should be able to handle the wing scoring with Bargs and Jonas taking care of it on the bigs end.


In all reality, Calderon is one of the better set up men in the league, so I'm not sure how much better Nash really makes a young team like Toronto.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if raptors get nash it's strictly to sell tickets. nash will give them a few extra wins but this team has ways to go to even consider making the playoffs.

this team has a lot of dead weight to get rid of... amir, bargnani, even ed davis have all overstayed their welcome. 1-2 of these guys are going to have to go. and we have to pray jonas is the real deal.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Taking Quincy Acy has me believing we have something lined up including either Amir or Ed. I really don't believe we'll enter the season like this, especially with the cap flexibility we have. 

As for Nash, we will certainly make a move for him.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Raps have been saying all day Ross is not a SF and will not play there. They want to move DD to SF now.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Even if we do sign Nash (seems likely at this point) we will probably make an additional trade to bring in a veteran wing player. Got to imagine Ed Davis or DeMar DeRozan will be our bait along with Jose Calderon's expiring deal. Talk of him being amnestied might be true but it seems shortsighted.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Should clarify that I don't think we will pursue a guy like Igoudala (we don't have what Philly wants) or Gay (Memphis don't want to trade him). I think a player like Tayshaun Prince or Dorell Wright is much more likely.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

let's just say if they don't win nash, they are really umm... screwed?... in the court of public opinion. i'm sure there'd be a way to solve it basketball-wise, but the brand would be devastated imo. this team needs an infusion of positive energy like i need to shorten my posts. 

but why so glum, chum?! here's my rotation...

PG: Nash > Bayless
SG: Derozan > Ross > Forbes
SF: tbd > tbd > Kleiza
PF: Bargnani > Davis > Acy
C: Jonas > Amir > Magloire

- i think james johnson is finito. whatever happened in march naturally swam under the radar in toronto but who's blaming the media? it's not their fault that they don't do their job!  nobody with the team has said a _word_ about him since the end of the season, he's been totally awol (much like calderon- who stripped any mention of toronto off his website in april too... but why would any toronto media notice?!), so i think this team will move johnson at first opportunity, or maybe release him in september or october as a last resort. don't quote me, tho.

- if calderon gets amnestied (to go and get a proper FA wing for nash), i'm looking at a play for oj majo. might not have enough money for him but you never know. derozan might be involved in the recruit, not saying it would work, just saying...

- and if all goes to plan between now and july 20, here's a wild guess on my part: tracy mcgrady. teacher, veteran experience, fix the wrongs of the past before heading for the exit... just a hunch.

those are my expectations.

peace


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Even though we definitely do need more talent on the wings, I would want to retain Johnson on top of that. I really do think he's the kind of player that winning teams need - not to say that he's a winner per se, but that wings that can guard power wings is an important, and I believe often unnoticed role that top teams tend to fill. And I think he can be retained on the cheap. That being said, short of a handshake agreement with Nash, I would not amnesty Calderon. He's a good pass first point and I'm not as optimistic as everyone else seems to be about Nash coming here.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I would be surprised if James Johnson isn't back next year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd like to see him finish his career with you guys.




> Raptors president of basketball operations Bryan Colangelo, who headed the Phoenix contingent that swooped into Dallas in July 2004 and convinced Nash to leave the Mavericks to return the team that drafted him in less than 24 hours, is planning a similar approach to courting Canada's best-ever player in 2012.
> 
> Sources say that the Raptors will have at least five members of the organization waiting in New York this weekend to visit Nash as soon as he's ready Sunday, with Toronto widely expected to make the richest financial offer Nash receives this offseason to come back to Canada. The offer is likely to approach $12 million annually, sources say.




http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...-says-staying-phoenix-suns-no-longer-home-run


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

As would I. 

Nash/Ross/Acy/Val to what we already had - Porn is a happy fan.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Prince or Wright would be good additions for this young squad

Lets say we cant move Jose
Calderon Bayless
Demar/Ross 
Demar Prince 
Bargnani Acy
Jhonson Val

I see if something like this Forbes, Klieza Calderon moved for Lowry or maybe Tyreke


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

That's a lot of money. It wouldn't surprise me at all to see Nash end up with you guys. Although Dallas could offer him a nice deal as well if they strike out on Deron.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

The odd thing is I actually think the Raptors with Nash is a playoff team. Phoenix was a .500 team last year and we would have better players around Nash than they did.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> The odd thing is I actually think the Raptors with Nash is a playoff team. Phoenix was a .500 team last year and we would have better players around Nash than they did.


Possible. 

I'd call it a 50/50.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Getting the 8th spot in the East might be seen by some as a treadmill option but I don't think missing the playoffs helps our young players develop very much.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

speedythief said:


> Getting the 8th spot in the East might be seen by some as a treadmill option but I don't think missing the playoffs helps our young players develop very much.


and let's face it, our young players aren't destined for greatness anyway. It doesn't really matter what we do at this point. Blow it up, stay mediocre, it's all the same.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Just enjoy being a fan. We have a lot to be excited about, some of you just moan regardless. 

Nash in Toronto? That's awesome. Val? Great pick. Ross? Looks exciting. 

Not every team can win a 'ship. As long as they entertain me, I will be happy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

seifer0406 said:


> and let's face it, our young players aren't destined for greatness anyway. It doesn't really matter what we do at this point. Blow it up, stay mediocre, it's all the same.


I don't know. I could see Deron as a 20 ppg allstar.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

after all these moves it would be hilarious if we have a tremendously bad season next year. Like an absolute disastrous season. Something like 20 wins would definitely get BC fired.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> after all these moves it would be hilarious if we have a tremendously bad season next year. Like an absolute disastrous season. Something like 20 wins would definitely get BC fired.


I think it would take injuries for that to happen. But 12th in the East is definitely possible...

It is hard to find many teams in the East that you can say are defintely WORSE than us.
List begins and ends with CHA.

Teams that are CLEARLY better than us:
MIA
CHI
IND
BOS
ORL/BK (at least one, maybe both if ORL takes Lopez/Bynum plus assets)

Then you get teams that were better than us last year and SHOULD still be better than us:
PHI
ATL
NYK
MIL (definition of treadmill team?)

That's as many as 10 teams that should be better than Raps this year.

WAS improved greatly, and may think they have a shot at 8. Quality vets and young talent.

DET could have a better year and if Drummond is legit...major D impact.

CLE was ahead of us all last year until they shamelessly tanked. If Waiters is anything close to the hype they will be much better but I am not sure about him so I think WAS/DET are still better.

Raps will need a huge step forward to even compete for 9/10 right now. I do expect more moves though. But no more role players please. That won't change anything.


----------

